# Questions



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

I am just getting started on bowfishing and have some questions. i will be shooting a retriever but was wondering which kind of rest i should use. I already have a wisker bisket and a drop away but I dont know which one would work better. string getting tangled on the wiskers or on the prongs and such. Any oppinion would be nice. Also what do you guys do with the fish you get. Again any info or imputs are helpful


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Make sure u are using arrows that have a guide/slide on it... then i would use the wisker, as I do, don't use any arrows that have strings tied at the end of the arrow! only use the slides... I have used the wisker for about 4 years, no problems... hope I could help


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i also shoot a wisker biskit and have no problems with it. i second the slides as well snapbacks hurt like #@$% i use most of my fish for trapping bait. and eat the gar and drum ,smoke the small carp ,pickle a few suckers


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

i've been thinkin of buyin a big ol freezer, fill it with some rough fish, and bait yotes all winter... hehehe

I havn't been too fond on the tastes... pickeled works best, but it's hard to eat a hundred lbs of suckers... hahah... I had a couple bad experiences smoking them, but I know a lot of people like it, and i'm willing to try it again... I do it for population control, and sport.. They are hard on waters, but I have great respect for those big carp... gar I just enjoy, it's different shooting, and have yet to eat one, but from what I understand it's close to a northern... i'm going to try em this spring though!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

it taste kind of like northern except gar dont have any bones cept backbone


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

i like the muzzy fishhook rest or the epoxy rest. i tie to the back of the arrow


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I like to shoot off the shelf. I broke two rests last year from bowfishing and after the second broke, I said screw it and just shot form the shelf. That way nothing can get caught if you tie the line to the back.

All rough fish make AMAZING fertalizer. I think I should start my own business this summer. Grind up the carp I shoot and mix in some cow manure. I could garantee a full grown jungle lawn in a week after spreading that mix... Last summer the corn in my uncles field was over the hood of my truck by the July :lol: Sweet corn was a bit fishy, though.


----------

